# Air Brush Paints



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Can some one explain what is meant by?

Transparent?

Semi Opaque?

Opaque?

High Solids?

Florescent?

What are their Purpose or When are they used for what result?

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Transparent; Color that lets light through ...like red glass 

Semi opaque...some light will pass trough 

Opaque... no light gets trough 

High solids... pigments that give the color coat, more pigment=better coverage. 

Florescent... not real sure here... but they are generally brighter colors and were used on 60's rock n roll posters. 

Transparents allow you to tint a color with overspray 

Opaques are good for interiors when you don't want light showing through the walls and generally all train cars are painted with opaque so the primer or base doesn't show. 

Well that's my contribution, I'm sure others will embellish 

John


----------

